# pf+carp with one  wan address



## devil_devil (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi guys, I would like to ask someone made a carp is a real address. For all circuits are 2 address and enjoys virtual 3, and I have only one, but I want to make backup router.
Example 

```
---- WAN/Internet ------------ 
  |                   |            
  | em2               | em2   
+-----+             +-----+
  fw1 -em1------em1-  fw2    
+-----+             +-----+
   |em0            em0 |
   |                   |           
---+-------Shared LAN-------+---
```


fw1 em0: 172.16.0.1--------the same address 
fw1 em1: 10.10.10.1       
fw1 em2: 192.0.2.1        

fw2 em0: 172.16.0.1  -----the same address 
fw2 em1: 10.10.10.2 
fw2 em2: 192.0.2.2

* LAN shared IP: 172.16.0.100

Thanks in advance


----------



## liamjfoy (Dec 10, 2008)

devil_devil said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I would like to ask someone made a carp is a real address. For all circuits are 2 address and enjoys virtual 3, and I have only one, but I want to make backup router.
> Example
> 
> ```
> ...



I'd probably be able to help you. However, I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Can you try and explain what you're asking more carefully?


----------



## vvg (May 13, 2009)

I don`t think in FreeBSD we have carp over device (like OpenBSD),
PF version is old for us. I have similar situation.
I found some info and some kind of patch but not works for me.
I think you should try OpenBSD and read their carp based on interface. Google help you to find examples.


----------



## vvg (May 14, 2009)

I forgot, the idea is to use carpdev - same as we use vlandev.
OpenBSD PF+CARP works. The only not so complete information about it i found here:

http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-pf@freebsd.org/msg02808.html

so ...wish you luck


----------

